# Tracheal Collapse / Passing Out



## stlmaltese (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello everyone!

I am new to the forum , and enjoy this site a lot! It's awesome!









Here's my story. I have a 10 year old Maltese in very good health except one thing. He has a collapsing trachea (big shock, eh?)..... It's because of this that I don't play with him as much as I used to because he is a very excitable dog... *ANYTHING* makes this boy excited... He is one playful dog and once he gets overly excited, he starts to make "the noises" (the honking, etc...) associated with a collapsing trachea....

The problem now is that for the past year and a half or so, he has started to pass out (and body gets limp) when he gets WAY excited. It doesn't happen too frequently since I have been trying to minimize his excitement level, but it DOES happen from time to time --- sometimes at more frequent times than others.. 

Today, it happened on a more severe level than usual... He passed out and was limp for maybe 2 minutes until he regained conciousness... Those other times he passed out, it would only last a couple of seconds...

Each time he passes out, I pick him up and shake him gently until he "wakes up".... Today was scary though!

Is anyone familar with these pass-out episodes? I am sure many people in this situation would think this was a seizure, but I am sure this has to do with his collapsing trachea.... This is scaring me so much and would love to learn more about this.. Because he is 10 (older Maltese), I am scared of having "collapsed - trachea" related surgery since I have heard that this surgery is not always sucessful...

My questions are:

1.) does this happen to anyone on this board, or is anyone familiar with this unique type of situation?

and

2.) is "shaking" your maltese gently a harmful way to wake him/her up or is there a better way to deal with this when he/she passes out?

Thank you so much in advance for your responses


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome to SM! We are glad you found us and are posting.

I'm sorry about the problems you are having with your boy. I have no advice, but we do have some experienced people who may have encountered a problem like you described. What does your vet have to say? It sounds very scary and I hope you get some answers that will help....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm sorry this is happening to your little boy. Are you sure the problem is his trachea? My first Maltese, Rosebud, had a heart murmur and enlarged heart and that is the way she would respond to exercise... she would cough like that. But she never passed out. If that is the case, there is medicine that can help. If you haven't already, I'd have the vet check him out...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My sister's Jack Russell began passing out from her collapsing trachea as she got older. As I recall, she even had a few seizures. I believe she was put on some sort of medication to prevent her from passing out.

As K&C's mom said, I'd check with your vet as a 10 year old dog could have something else going on, too. It's a good idea to get bloodwork done every 6 months when they get to that age and a good annual physical.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hi welcome to SM....what ur baby is experiencing is called syncop (SIN'ko-pe) it can be from the tracheal collapse, but also can be due to a heart arrythmia. i dont know what tests ur veterinarian has done, and what medications ur pup is on, so it is hard to give further advice. one thing to help these guys is weight loss..i dont know ur pups weight and what its ideal weight is..but im sure ur vet can determine that.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I had a little maltese who had this fainting. It was due to a heart condition. The episodes
got worse and eventually a major heart attack. It could
be trachea but maybe a heart problem has developed too. I would have the vet check
this out. I would NOT shake him. Just gently talk to him until he revives. If breathing
stops do resusitation. Get to a vet quickly.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I agree...I would not shake either....even gently...though I can understand the immediate reaction would be to do that.

http://members.aol.com/henryhbk/acpr.html


----------



## CottonsMom (Mar 15, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your baby. I have some experience with what you are/were going through. My Cotton, who is 10 this May 4th, was diagnosed with collapsing trachea when she was around 5. Back then, it seemed only when I took her to either the vet or the groomers, she'd develop this 'cough' that would last only a week, then disappear until the next visit. Because of this, the vet 'assumed' it was kennel cough and gave me cough meds for her - which actually helped.

It slowly got worse and progressed and as of last year, the coughing was all the time when she got excited, which was a lot for her. I brought her back to the vet and he diagnosed her with heart disease because of a noticable heart murmur. One of her valves was now not shutting completely. That was 'just' before last Christmas.

I brought her to a new vet for a second opinion and he said she had yes, a heart murmur, tracheal collapse and chronic bronchitis. He put her on tussigon, prednisone, & theophaline. That worked mostly for about 3 months, but it seemed her cough was getting worse as the weeks went on. Last Sunday, she had 5 seizures in 45 minutes - we thought we were going to lose her for sure - it was awful. We rushed her to the hospital at 11:30 at night and they wanted to keep her overnight, do ultrasound, x-rays, etc. - all the things that her 'new' vet had just done a few weeks back. By then it was 2:00 a.m. and she had seemed better all of a sudden, so we decided to bring her home and call her vet at 7:00 a.m.

Her vet said to bring her in immediately. He kept her there all day testing and watching her. At about 2 p.m. the vet called and said she was no longer responding to meds and that her trachea had completely collapsed. She was now having episodes of syncope (fainting/turning blue) every 10-15 minutes. He said her only option was surgery. I couldn't afford the surgery and I know 3 people that had it done with their dogs and get this - they all failed! So, we brought her home. The vet said he wanted 1 more shot at meds and gave her a morphine based cough med, 2 strong antibiotics, more theophaline and pred. 

Well... she is lying down most of the time, she continues to faint and turn blue but now only about every 1/2 hour or so. It seems as though she is not sleeping because we're up most of the night with her. When she faints it's so scary because she can't get any air and she suffocates for about 15 seconds, passes out and then comes out of it in a panic. She looks around to make sure I'm there, which I am. But I cannot see how this is a 'managable' disease at this stage. It seems like my little girl is gone, like this isn't my Cotton and she's suffering so. The vet said to see if she gets better by Friday, tomorrow... and if not, then I believe we're going to have to put her to sleep. 

All I can say is this is the hardest thing in the world to watch and go through. This baby has been with us for the last 10 years and is the most lovable, smartest, cutest little thing. I hate to let her go, I can't believe she's dying and there's nothing anyone can do about it. I have been home with her for the past two days because I'm so afraid she'll die when we're at work and she'll be alone. I don't know how I'm going to say goodbye to her, but every time I'm holding her as she loses her breath and passes out, I know I can't keep letting her go through this. 

Anyways, that's our story. Very sad, heartbreaking, but I wanted to let people know that if their baby has tracheal collapse, please watch them so closely because when it closes completely, it happens overnight. Last Saturday, my baby was out on the back deck barking at squirrels and wagging her tail like a puppy... then that was it.... a week later, I'm having to put her down.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Cotton's Mom,

Sorry to hear of your little girl having such a hard time of it. Its understanding that this is very scary and hard to do. I to would be home with her. When the trachea collapses have you tried plugging the nose for a few seconds to make her take a breath through her mouth. It has a tendency to open the trachea when they take a breath through their mouth. 

Is she coughing from the trachea or from her heart problem? 

What ever is happening just know other's are thinking of you.



Tina


----------



## CottonsMom (Mar 15, 2007)

Thank you Tina, but I have very sad news..

After my post today... I sat with Cotton on the floor with her blanket as she went through her 'syncope' episodes about every 1/2 hour. If I was unclear in my earlier post, she was ill from her collapsed trachea at this point, not her heart disease, I guess one causes the other and vice/versa. She was now having syncope episodes where for about 15 seconds she would pass out from gasping for air she couldn't get.

At any rate, she tried sleeping most of the afternoon and when she did get up, to get a sip of water, or to go to her piddle pad, she would have another syncope episode. At about 5:30 p.m. she got up and walked over to the glass doors to the deck, she loved the deck & watching the squirrels, but it was raining and she knew she couldn't go out.

She walked back over to me, and just looked at me. I told her I loved her and that I was so sorry she was going through this, she then had her last syncope episode in my arms and took her last breath at 5:40 p.m. I cried like a baby because I couldn't believe she was gone - just like that. My little cotton-ball died a little over two hours ago and I'm in a bit of a tizzy as I write this. I love my Cotton so much.

My son and I sat with her until my boyfriend got home - I brushed her hair, she actually looked so pretty and peaceful. We took her right to the vet - we're going to have her creamated so she can always be with us.

Please, please if ANY of your maltese have a cough, or a honking noise - have your vet check for collapsed trachea & heart disease and if nothing is found, have them monitor for it always because had Cotton's previous vet found it earlier on, we may have been able to 'slow' the progression a bit earlier. This is such a sad day for us - and such a terrible illness to have to go through with your babies...


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Thank you Tina, but I have very sad news..
> 
> After my post today... I sat with Cotton on the floor with her blanket as she went through her 'syncope' episodes about every 1/2 hour. If I was unclear in my earlier post, she was ill from her collapsed trachea at this point, not her heart disease, I guess one causes the other and vice/versa. She was now having syncope episodes where for about 15 seconds she would pass out from gasping for air she couldn't get.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> Thank you Tina, but I have very sad news..
> 
> After my post today... I sat with Cotton on the floor with her blanket as she went through her 'syncope' episodes about every 1/2 hour. If I was unclear in my earlier post, she was ill from her collapsed trachea at this point, not her heart disease, I guess one causes the other and vice/versa. She was now having syncope episodes where for about 15 seconds she would pass out from gasping for air she couldn't get.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry about Cotton.



Joy


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry you have lost your baby. It's so sad...I'm sending you prayers and lots of hugs. Your posts really show how very loved she was.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Thank you Tina, but I have very sad news..
> 
> After my post today... I sat with Cotton on the floor with her blanket as she went through her 'syncope' episodes about every 1/2 hour. If I was unclear in my earlier post, she was ill from her collapsed trachea at this point, not her heart disease, I guess one causes the other and vice/versa. She was now having syncope episodes where for about 15 seconds she would pass out from gasping for air she couldn't get.
> 
> ...



Oh no, I am so Sorry.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

My heart is breaking for you. I am so sorry about your baby. It is so hard to lose a family member.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

CottonsMom: I'm so sorry to hear that Cotton died today. My sincerest condolences.

[attachment=20428:attachment]


----------



## CottonsMom (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks so much to all of you, it really helps. It's a sad day but we're coping. It'll take time, I know, but we just miss her so much. I'm so glad I was home with her, if I can be glad about anything. I have a picture of her from yesterday that I'd like to upload, but not sure how. Can someone help?

Thanks again for all your responses...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Thanks so much to all of you, it really helps. It's a sad day but we're coping. It'll take time, I know, but we just miss her so much. I'm so glad I was home with her, if I can be glad about anything. I have a picture of her from yesterday that I'd like to upload, but not sure how. Can someone help?
> 
> Thanks again for all your responses...[/B]


I'm so sorry for your loss--this is very shocking--I hope you are ok...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Thanks so much to all of you, it really helps. It's a sad day but we're coping. It'll take time, I know, but we just miss her so much. I'm so glad I was home with her, if I can be glad about anything. I have a picture of her from yesterday that I'd like to upload, but not sure how. Can someone help?
> 
> Thanks again for all your responses...[/B]


I sent you a PM on how to post a photo.







You may want to start a new thread so everyone will be sure to see it.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Our thought and prayers are with you. We are so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

To Cottons Mom....I'm so very sorry for your loss, my prayers and thoughts are with you!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I'm really sorry. How are you doing today?</span>


----------



## CottonsMom (Mar 15, 2007)

I am amazed at all the nice posts from all of everyone... I never expected such support. Thank you so much. We're doing ok this morning. It was strange last night going to sleep because she wasn't in her bed next to ours. I was going to pick up her things today, her bed, her toys and bowls. But I honestly don't want to, am I crazy? I still have to call Pet Memorial Park to arrange her cremation... not looking forward to that -- emotionally.

Today it seems I can only think of the last memories I have of her. I took a lot of pictures of her within the last week so I could keep reminding myself that it was her time to go and she was suffering. I have one picture from the day before yesterday that I'm trying to post here somehow... she looks very tired and sad, but it is her shortly after a bad episode. 

I am really glad I found this website... It's amazing because we actually bought her from a breeder on another maltese website 10 years ago after a friend of ours died. We said 'way back then' that she was our 'Cotton Angel' sent to us to ease our pain - and she did for a long, long time. Now, she really is a little angel and I hope she's running around in the sun somewhere out there, playing with the squirrels she loved so much.

I will continue to try and post some pictures of her, & I love all of your pictures of your babies - they're all so beautiful. Thanks again for all the support. I will post a new topic of what happened to Cotton at some point so others can be aware of the Tracheal Collapse/heart disease link and how quickly they can be taken from us.

Thanks so much..


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I am amazed at all the nice posts from all of everyone... I never expected such support. Thank you so much. We're doing ok this morning. It was strange last night going to sleep because she wasn't in her bed next to ours. I was going to pick up her things today, her bed, her toys and bowls. But I honestly don't want to, am I crazy? I still have to call Pet Memorial Park to arrange her cremation... not looking forward to that -- emotionally.
> 
> Today it seems I can only think of the last memories I have of her. I took a lot of pictures of her within the last week so I could keep reminding myself that it was her time to go and she was suffering. I have one picture from the day before yesterday that I'm trying to post here somehow... she looks very tired and sad, but it is her shortly after a bad episode.
> 
> ...

















Cottonsmom, check your PM mailbox. I gave instructions for posting a picture. If you want to just send the picture to me I will post it for you. PM me and I can give you my email address or any other help I can.
















EDIT: Oh, I see you got the pic posted. She looks so much like my first Malt Rosebud did when she was at her worst with congestive heart failure and was coughing all the time....


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sooooo sorry you have lost your precious little one. I'm glad you were with her at the end. Rest in peace precious little Cotton Angel. I hope you find comfort in the memories of the happy years you had with her & the great love you shared.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am so glad that you were home with Cotton. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I'm sooooo sorry you have lost your precious little one. I'm glad you were with her at the end. Rest in peace precious little Cotton Angel. I hope you find comfort in the memories of the happy years you had with her & the great love you shared.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what to say. But this says it all


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am truly sorry for your loss . Sarah


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your precious little Cotton


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

So sorry for you loss


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I am so very sorry for your loss.....














*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*

There’s something missing in my home, I feel it day and night. 

I know it will take time and strength before things feel quite right. 

But just for now, I need to mourn, my heart—it needs to mend. 

Though some may say it’s “just a pet” I know I’ve lost a friend. 

You’ve brought such laughter to my home, and richness to my days… 

A constant friend through joy or loss, with gentle loving ways. 

Companion, pal, and confidante, a friend I won’t forget, 

you’ll live for always in my heart, my sweet forever pet…


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> *I am so very sorry for your loss.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Great Marie, now you've got me crying again.....


----------



## CottonsMom (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello Everyone --

Well, it'll be just one week tomorrow since Cotton died. I still go out to work every morning saying "I'll be right back..." even though I know she can't hear me anymore. Don't get me wrong, I'm not losing my mind.. it's just something I did every day for the last 10 years when I left her. She knew what it meant, she'd always run and jump up on the couch with her blanket, lay down and put her head down to sleep til' I got home for lunch.

I still haven't sat down to write her story.. but I will. We're all much better now, we've accepted the fact that it was her time to go, that we did all we could and loved her as much as possible. The hardest part is when I wake up. She used to sit and wait quietly beside our bed until she knew I was awake, and she'd jump up and 'sort of talk' to me, "come on mom, get up"... her tail wagging a mile-a-minute -- you all know what I'm talking about. Her mouth would be opening, and her head moving, but no sound.. it was her way of "talking" to me, she did it all the time! So funny...

Believe it or not, I'm actually looking at new babies. I can't stand the silence in the house, and not having a little one running "behind me" everywhere I go. I've been searching out reputable breeders in the area or at least within a day's trip to MA. I want another little girl. I've seen so many beautiful babies, but I'm so worried about who I can trust or not... does anyone have any recommendations for a REPUTABLE breeder? I'm looking for someone who breeds only Maltese, and for the health of the breed. Cotton was about 8.5 lbs. when she died and that was above AKC standards. The vet told us her illness was a common "genetic" defect.. and that most likely her mom/dad/grandmother/grandfather had the defect. 

That surprised me a bit, because I got her from a breeder in Tennessee that was recommended to me by someone at another maltese website. We talked for over a month before I made the decision to bring her home. But... "why" would anyone breed, let alone sell.. a puppy with a known genetic defect in the lines? And if so, why wouldn't they tell the prospective buyer? 

I don't know, I could go on forever I guess and I'm sorry I just need to get this all out. I want another little girl and I know it's going to take time to find that "perfect" baby... but this time, I'm going to look, look and then look some more. 

Hopefully someone will give us a good recommendation... but if not, that's ok too. We're not in any rush, I just know that we've got so much love left in us to give... until we find the right baby, we can wait.. but I'm hoping for this summer. Cotton always LOVED going on "flower walks" with us along our gardens in the summer every night before dinner... I'd love to start a new baby on our nightly walks. The squirrels and birds and wild bunnies were all used to Cotton too, so I don't want to wait too long!! Cotton LOVED walking amongst them!

Hope I didn't bore you all with all my rambling on and on... I just wanted to 'catch up' with you all and let you know we're doing fine and to once again, thank EVERYONE that read Cotton's story and responded. It helped us all so much. My baby will be missed forever, but her little spirit will never leave our home.

Sharon, Wayne, & Rob...

p.s. Rob (my 17 y.o. son) JUST got accepted to Brandeis today!!! (majoring in BioPhysics for undergrad.) Then on to MED SCHOOL!!! We're sooo proud of him!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

The love you have for Cotton and how much she is missed really comes through your post. Keeping you in my prayers.

And, Congratulations! to your son - that's a wonderful accomplishment. You must be very proud of him.



> Hello Everyone --
> 
> Well, it'll be just one week tomorrow since Cotton died. I still go out to work every morning saying "I'll be right back..." even though I know she can't hear me anymore. Don't get me wrong, I'm not losing my mind.. it's just something I did every day for the last 10 years when I left her. She knew what it meant, she'd always run and jump up on the couch with her blanket, lay down and put her head down to sleep til' I got home for lunch.
> 
> ...


----------

